# RDS for a shotgun?



## DA SWO (Jul 11, 2014)

Worthwhile, or just added weight.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 11, 2014)

Definitely worthwhile, at least in my opinion. 

My duty shotgun wears an EoTech.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 26, 2014)

Sure, why not? Maybe not right for sporting clays, but it might help you clear a room.


----------

